# [solved]Upgrading xf86-video-intel-2.5 and xorg-server-1.5

## ewillett

I'm having trouble upgrading to xorg-server-1.5 from xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 on the Intel 965GM Chipset.

The upgrade goes well until it reaches the xf86-video-intel-2.5 driver which kills the compile with this error msg:

```
>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 * ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 * environment, line 2948:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 * environment, line 3718:  Called x-modular_src_make

 * environment, line 3754:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * emake || die "emake failed"

 * The die message:

 * emake failed
```

emerge --info yields:

```
ethan@Modgus ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Nov 2008 03:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gnome /usr/portage/local/layman/x11"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="MP3 X acl alsa avahi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvdr fortran gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg midi mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl symlink sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xcb xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

And I have the following unmasked in /etc/portage/package.keywords along with the x11 overlay:

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/mesa ~x86
> 
> x11-apps/mesa-progs ~x86
> 
> x11-proto/xf86driproto ~x86
> ...

 Last edited by ewillett on Thu Nov 06, 2008 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmpogo

 *ewillett wrote:*   

> I'm having trouble upgrading to xorg-server-1.5 from xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 on the Intel 965GM Chipset.
> 
> The upgrade goes well until it reaches the xf86-video-intel-2.5 driver which kills the compile with this error msg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

what is above that error message in the emerge output ? Could we see at what stage of the emerge did it fail ?

----------

## ewillett

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> what is above that error message in the emerge output ? Could we see at what stage of the emerge did it fail ?

 

Hi, yes the errors start here:

```
In file included from /usr/include/xorg/vdif.h:24,

                 from /usr/include/xorg/edid.h:15,

                 from bios_reader.c:45:

/usr/include/X11/Xmd.h:152: error: conflicting types for 'CARD32'

bios_reader.c:43: error: previous declaration of 'CARD32' was here

make[4]: *** [bios_reader.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/work/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/src/bios_reader'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/work/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/work/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0/work/xf86-video-intel-2.5.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## dmpogo

Oh, I see that you are trying to get X11 from overlay.

That I do not know

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There is a bug report on the driver issue. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## ewillett

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Oh, I see that you are trying to get X11 from overlay.
> 
> That I do not know

 Hi, yes I enabled the x11 overlay again, but I have tried this with and without the overlay.  The reason I switched back was to attempt the upgrade with the latest dependencies, but with our without the X11 overlay the compile still fails at the same point.

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> There is a bug report on the driver issue. 

 Thanks Pappy, I've actually read the bug report before but as of last night the same issue occurred again.  I guess I will try to unmask an earlier version of the driver and see if that will work with the newer xorg-server.

----------

## dmpogo

 *ewillett wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   Oh, I see that you are trying to get X11 from overlay.
> 
> That I do not know Hi, yes I enabled the x11 overlay again, but I have tried this with and without the overlay.  The reason I switched back was to attempt the upgrade with the latest dependencies, but with our without the X11 overlay the compile still fails at the same point.
> 
>  *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   There is a bug report on the driver issue.  Thanks Pappy, I've actually read the bug report before but as of last night the same issue occurred again.  I guess I will try to unmask an earlier version of the driver and see if that will work with the newer xorg-server.

 

With overlay it is difficult to see what versions of the packages in the X tree do you have, and your issue, is it seems, version mismatch

For me

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11   

has compiled xorg-x11-7.4  fine. Try to unmerge all x packages and do that (with ~x86 perhaps in your case)

----------

## ewillett

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> With overlay it is difficult to see what versions of the packages in the X tree do you have, and your issue, is it seems, version mismatch
> 
> For me
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11   
> ...

 

Hi dmpogo, thanks i'll try that.  What would be a good method to follow for making sure "all x packages" have been removed?

----------

## richard77

 *ewillett wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   With overlay it is difficult to see what versions of the packages in the X tree do you have, and your issue, is it seems, version mismatch
> 
> For me
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11   
> ...

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64/x86" is deprecated/discouraged. Use /etc/portage/package.keyword

----------

## dmpogo

 *richard77 wrote:*   

>  *ewillett wrote:*    *dmpogo wrote:*   With overlay it is difficult to see what versions of the packages in the X tree do you have, and your issue, is it seems, version mismatch
> 
> For me
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -pv xorg-x11   
> ...

 

Not deprecated but discouraged, yes.   However my using it is a principle stand.   Not that I encourage anybody to follow me.

----------

## szczerb

Using it on a command line is just messy. And anyway this variable is there so that people can go ~arch all the way without adding every package to package.keyword. Using it for any other reason is just making a mess.

----------

## richard77

Problem is, next time you upgrade with emerge -avtuND world, portage will downgrade the drivers.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

All of my machines are running ~arch. All things considered, I've had less problems staying on the bleeding edge of Gentoo than the nay sayers warn about. Oh, to be sure, there are programs that downright suck when they hit portage, but for the most part, things are pretty much ready to go. Yes, there have been some stink bombs that have come through portage that have caused problems, but that's to be expected. Unstable means unstable...uh duh!

How would things become listed as stable without people running the unstable stuff? They wouldn't. Running ~arch isn't for everyone, but someone has to do it. I'm more than happy to play with the latest and greatest goodies out there. And so far, none of my systems has died a horrid death. Even if they did, I have a fairly recent backup in case things totally self-destruct.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dmpogo

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Problem is, next time you upgrade with emerge -avtuND world, portage will downgrade the drivers.

 

I know all the problems and made my choice based on my 4 years experience. I have two hard rules of maintainence

1) Never automatically upgrade the machine. Always emerge -pvuD world first, and then judicially upgrade of what I do understand.

2) Keep machines as close to 'stable'  as possible. Use ~amd64 only if stable does not work / does not exist.

My policy of having ACCEPT_KEYWORDS on the command line fits these two requirements.   portage.keywords - does not (I do use it for two-three packages that do not exist in stable in any reasonable shape)

This approach does not scale with the number of computers, but kept me out of any troubles for four (each different - from headless server to laptop) machines I typically adminster.

----------

## ewillett

After running:

```
emerge --unmerge xorg-server
```

```
emerge --depclean
```

```
Layman -S
```

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 Both the intel driver xf86-video-intel-2.5 and the latest xorg-server compiled successfully.  I used /etc/portage/package.keywords for unmasking, which remained the same as in the original post.  

Thanks for the help

----------

## RaraRasputin

For me the following worked:

```
VIDEO_CARDS=vesa emerge xorg-server

emerge xorg-server

```

The first command installed the new xorg-server without updating the intel driver (because VIDEO_CARDS is set to vesa only). After that is done, the second command pulls in the intel-driver as usual, and it compiles well.

So no need to completely remove X, just update xorg-server before the drivers. Had some issues with input devices, solved that by changing the first command to

```
VIDEO_CARDS=vesa INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" emerge xorg-server

```

I should say that I don't use any overlays.

-Rasp

----------

